# Decorations



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm wondering how many folks like the collectable decorations for Halloween.
I trying to find out if this is something worth offering on my site.

I've attached a photo of one such piece.

Jeff


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Aside from things like the Lemax houses, it's not really up my alley.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's kinda what I was thinking myself, until I saw these up close.
I wouldn't put them in my Haunt, but will in the house.

Jeff


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I love those collectible houses that Zombie mentioned but they're so darn expensive!
The item you have pictured is neat (not too cutesy) and I wouldn't mind having that in my house as a decoration. Anything Tim Burton(ish) is good.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I agree with Zombie and BlackWidow. I can't stand the cutesy things--though I've recently come to the conclusion that something is better than nothing, or more accurately, that if my neighbors want to put out a cutesy blow-up ghost in their front yard, it's better than if they'd done nothing at all. Not in my house, though!

I don't usually do the little knick-knack things, unless they're skeleton-related. I have a couple of those I keep out year-round, so I don't bother putting them away around Halloween (when it's actually appropriate for them to be there!). However, even those are gifts I've gotten from other people, not things I've gone out and purchased myself. So I wouldn't be in the market for them, if that helps at all.

Curiously, I really love seeing them in stores, though...


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I have a decent collection of spooky town stuff. but thats about as cutesy as I go . I like things to lean toward the creepy side.


----------

